# What is "Guarding?"



## ilivenanigloo (Jul 6, 2006)

So, this may be a dumb question, but what is guarding and what does it look like? We've all probably seen or heard of dogs of all sizes (whether on TV or in person) growl when someone approaches their food, toy, etc. Anyone with any GSD experience knows they pace, bark at the door or at things on the other side of the property line or fence. Is barking at the fence any different than growling over food or is it a different manifestation of the same instinct? This is more of a dog psychology/behaviour question, I guess. It may be tempting to say they're different just because one is a good behaviour and one is bad.

Here is a German Shepherd. He barks at the door or fence and has a trail around the perimeter of his yard from all the parolling he does when outside and paces the house when indoors (maybe there's a worn path there, too!). He's very well mannered and great with kids, cats, adults and other dogs alike. Presently, he is chilling out and relaxing. How could one tell (besides the clues of the trails) if he is prepared to guard or currently in a guarding frame of mind? The signs of ACTIVE guarding are obvious with the barking, pacing, etc, but what about PASSIVE guarding? 
Or can it be assumed that a dog that exhibits the active behaviours of barking and pacing is usually on guard duty, even when relaxed? Is there any way to tell or does something have to happen? Do you just wait until someone knocks and he jumps up to bark and say, "Oh, he was guarding the whole time!?" 

I guess if the dog appears to be scanning the room or yard could be an indication, but a dog's gaze can be difficult to follow if he's not focused. I have heard a dog that "gives his back to you" is guarding, even if he doesn't look like it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

ilivenanigloo said:


> Here is a German Shepherd. He barks at the door or fence and has a trail around the perimeter of his yard from all the parolling he does when outside and paces the house when indoors (maybe there's a worn path there, too!).


I don't consider this to be a guarding behavior. I consider it to be more of a nervous/board/overstimulated "pacing" behavior.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

my dogs go to the door when they hear something, they don't bark but are alert, if I don't come they race to me and then back. I go to the door, i open door they stand calmly beside me, I don't have to hold them they stay beside me, I rarely hear a sound and have never seen hackles here, BUT the alert taut muscles say they are on guard. I can converse with who is there, but they watch and I know no one is goign to offer any sudden threatening moves. That is good enough for me


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm not sure where your info is coming from, but a dog pacing the perimeter of its' fenced yard isn't "guarding", it's pacing and I agree with Emoore on the reason why.

And not all gsd bark at the door or pace insessently..I don't consider either of the behaviors you mentioned "good"..

When you have a dog constantly pacing the perimeter/not settling I agree it's a behavior out of boredom, stress, nervousness.


----------



## ilivenanigloo (Jul 6, 2006)

I've heard from various places that pacing comes from guarding. I don't mean incessant pacing like a caged animal. My dog used to live in a large fenced in yard and she would run the perimeter, but not pace back and forth like the caged lions in cartoons. 

I'm aware not all GSDs or other similar breeds do this; my example was intended as a stereotype. My GSD doesn't bark at the door either, but she does get up and watch the door intently when someone approaches the door. She behaves much like Trudy's dog when someone is at the door. 

My point was that there are behaviours that are common to GSDs and other breeds that people may think are guarding behaviours just because the breed has guarding tendencies, so which ones are which?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

There aren't really behaviors that you can say definitively are guarding behaviors, because many behaviors that people think of as "protective" or "guarding" actually have their roots in fear for a lot of dogs. Barking, growling, and hackling, lunging at people and dogs-- all are behaviors that many people think of as being protective but are often actually fear based. What you want is a dog that is stable and relaxed yet watchful and able to distinguish a real threat (like a home invasion or carjacker) from the UPS guy or meter reader. The dog should keep a close eye on the situation, but not act until given a signal from the owner or until there is a clear threat.


----------

